# Tree Trimmer Injured After 30-Foot Fall



## Turfguytx (Jan 18, 2005)

I remember reading about this one in September. I never heard of any follow-up.

Sep 18, 2004

BRANDON - A worker with a tree trimming company fell 30 feet Friday while trimming branches and was seriously injured. 
Kevin Fossman, 46, of 10013 Massachusetts St., Gibsonton, was in stable condition at Tampa General Hospital Friday afternoon, said Hillsborough Sheriff's spokeswoman Debbie Carter. 

Carter said Fossman, who works for Tampa-based Ability Tree Service, was standing in a lift bucket, cutting branches in front of a home at Pearson Road and Bob Evans Drive, when he fell out shortly before 9 a.m. 

Fossman fell about 30 feet, hit a parked pickup truck and then the ground, Carter said. 

He was airlifted from the scene, Carter said. She didn't know the extent of his injuries. 

Ability Tree Service has logged no violations or citations with the Occupational Safety and Health Administration, records show. 

Calls left with the company were not returned Friday.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 18, 2005)

Well we can start with no lanyard, and probably over reaching.


----------

